# Skid Steer with a blower or Tractor with Blower???



## Ex1900Driver

Hello everyone... I'm sorry if this is one of those questions that is constantly asked but here goes.

My wife and I will be moving to the mountains above Denver and would like to have a tractor or skid steer with a snow blower on it that would be able to move LARGE amounts of snow.

Which of the two options I have listed above in all your opinions would be the best???

Now I am not going to get into price range because I want you all to factor that into the argument. I'll just say I'm willing to spend a chunk to get the right equipment for the job.

So, what do you all think??

Thanks for the thoughts
Ex1900Driver


----------



## chrpmaster

First of all I want to be the first to welcome you to The Tractor Forum.arty: 

As far as your question about tractor or skid steer my first question is what else would you be using this for? If all it is doing is snow removal and that was the only consideration I would go with a tractor because I think you can get a wider range of tractor and blower sizes. You can get a much larger tractor that will handle a bigger blower than you can with a skid steer. As far as size the sky is the limit up to and including a 275hp four wheel drive articulated tractor that costs over $100k. I know I have seen pictures with huge V plows attached to the front of one of these huge tractors plowing a 12 foot swath in the snow. Your pocket book (or at least how much of it you are willing to empty) will dictate the final size you end up with. 

I would think that the skid steer would only be the best bang for the buck if you are dealing with lots of tight areas to turn around in. Or if you have alot of other things that a skid steer would be better than a tractor.

I have seen on another forum a member who lived in the uppper penninsula of Michigan and got tons of lake effect snow. He probably had over $30k invested in his tractor with cab and front mounted 5 or 6 foot wide blower. 

There are also PTO driven blowers that will fit many tractors that are rear mounted and are raised with the 3pt hitch. Much cheaper rig since it would attach to most tractors and are not brand specific. Then you could buy a nice used tractor and have a new blower on it that would fit on a different tractor if the first one dies.

More info would help narrow it down.

Andy


----------



## JDFANATIC

ex1900driver,

For lots of snow a cab is desirable. I use a tractor/cab/blower and it works great. My neighbor uses this set up (about $50K):

He likes it too!


----------



## Lamar Holland

no question in my mind what to buy, it would be a tractor, with cab, and blower, It will also be used to cut hay (if that is available at your property) finish or rough grade driveway, hog mow the fields, cultivate the garden and a million other potential uses. Tractors with R4 tires are also much easier on granss than a skid steer machine which will tear up grass


----------



## JDFANATIC

Lamar,

Absolutely if one needs to do multiple tasks. My neighbor has a JD 717 z-trak for lawn mowing.


----------



## Ex1900Driver

I appreciate everyone's input so far. Sorry it took a couple of days to reply. My job takes me away from home multiple days at a time.

Some specifics... 

We will be building a house in the mountains outside of Denver, in the Morrison area at about 7500ft.
It will be on 44 acres of which some of that is flatter land in a valley and the rest is hilly forest.

The drive will be about 500 feet long, Gravel / dirt and somewhat steep in one place.
The access road to the drive is a private road (Gravel / Dirt) that feed a couple of other places and is usually plowed, but It's not unheard of for owners to have to do it themselves from time to time. 

Main uses I can think of so far will be snow removal as the primary use, although land and driveway / access road maintenance will come in a close second.

Basically I would like a general use machine to help me around the land and clear LOTS of snow!

Thanks again so far everyone...

Ex1900Driver


----------



## JDFANATIC

Well, at 7500' you will need some extra hp or possibly a turbo. I'm partial to Deere, so if you have a good dealer close by, I would start looking at 3x20 cab tractors. Since your drive isn't paved, you will want wide shoes on the blower (some have fitted wide wheels to do the same). A boxblade with scarifier blades works well for road maintenance.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16

buy a blower, it can move the snow if ya know what i mean. A bucket has to be dumped over and over where a blower can stay in one path at all times without much issues besides clogging.


----------



## rjfinke

I recommend a smaller tractor (I know john deere has a couple I am partial to) and a loader mounted blower. A dealer could set you up nicely or it isnt to hard to find them through auctions or online.


----------

